# Black Milk Clothing packaging



## TrendyBastards (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anybody know what kind of shipping packaging Black Milk Clothing uses? It looks like a poly mailer, but its a lot stronger and stiffer. 

Thanx for the help.


----------

